# **UPDATE 2** The Official NYE London cruise 30 Dec 2008



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

As last year was such a success this year will be a very similar "follow the leader" cruise through London, you will need to try and keep up and also look after your followers. If you have to continue through a set of traffic lights for example leaving someone behind then please look for a convenient and safe place to stop, try to be in sight of your follower - although they should recognise the various TT's.

BRING your TOMTOMS! SAT NAV will be very usefull, especially if you get lost or get seperated from the cruise. 
It is almost impossible to keep everyone together in the traffic, call me (Joss - I'll add this later) and we'll give you a target to aim for to regroup if you get completely lost.

*Canary Wharf is on however, I will need your name and registration numbers via PM, by the end of next week!!! (19th DECEMBER)*

Please dont forget to bring some warm clothes, although its a cruise we do plan to stop at a few places for photo opportunities and also food. The food stop plan is to get a takeaway burger from TinselTown a 24 hour american style diner and either eat in the car or move on to St Pauls to park and eat. Please see http://www.tinseltown.co.uk/index.php

*The plan but it may change - Remember, this is for all of us so if you have any suggestions please dont hold back!*

Tuesday December 30th 2008

*Surrey members or anyone else who wants to begin here:*
Meet up at Maranello (Ferrari) Egham 7pm(7.15 depart), Travel the M25 onto the M4 and into London. 
Sat-NAV - TW20 0AX Egham by-pass or Egham Hill 
(Can't park inside any more so be on the kerbside)
Theres a BP garage over the road if anyone needs fuel (they also have the 102 RON stuff but its crazy money)
BP Address:
Egham Hill Connect 
1 Egham Hill (A30),
Egham,
Surrey,
TW20 0ET

*All other members / drivers*
Meet up Opposite (slightly before) Harrods at 8pm. 
(Grab a snack at any of the local joints, if you like) 
Sat-NAV
87-135 Brompton Road
Knightsbridge
London
SW1X 7XL 
Harrods is lit up like a christmas tree so you wont miss it!
*Maranello - Harrods +- 20 miles*

8.30 - 8.45pm depart, Cruise up to Park Lane 
Oxford Street - Oxford Circus 
Sat-NAV - Oxford Street

Regents Street 
Sat-NAV - Regents Street
(We will be turning right down Regents street towards picadilly circus but will have to turn left then do a u-turn)

Trafalgar Square (via Haymarket) and onto The Strand If you stay in the right hand lane down the bottom of trafalgar square you will be in the correct lane to turn right. We need to go 3/4 of the way around.
Sat-NAV - Trafalgar Square , then, The Strand
*Harrods - Trafalgar Square +- 3.5 miles*

Grab - some food 
Sat-NAV -
TINSELTOWN
EC1
44-46 St John St
London
EC1M 4DF
(This will be done by following the strand towards Aldwych, New Fetter Lane, Charterhouse Street and then left into St John Street - this is of course unless the tom tom takes us another way :lol: )
*Trafalgar Square - Tinseltown +- 1.5 miles*

St Pauls - Stop and eat your snacks if you have them.
Sat-NAV - Ludgate hill or St Pauls Churchyard EC4M 8
*Tinseltown - St Pauls +- 1 mile*

Through Bank to Canary Wharf, plan to stop at Lloyds Building and the Gherkin, in Bank. There have been some road closures here so might be a bit of fun, not knowing where they are going to be we will just have to do the best we can here.
Sat-NAV
Lloyd's 
One Lime Street 
London 
EC3M 7HA 
UK

The Gherkin
30 St Mary's Axe (14 - 34)
London
EC3A 8BF 
*St Pauls - Lloyds / Gherkin +- 1 mile*

Canary Wharf....... - BANK STREET in Canary Wharf
Sat-NAV - Leadenhall street , then, Westferry Road E14 4
*Lloyds - Bank street +- 4 miles*

Run back to Limehouse tunnel (30mph) Embankment (lots of speed Cameras) and to London Eye via the north side of the river for the last Stop 
Sat-NAV - Westminister, then , Belvedere Road SE1 8 (London EYE) 
*Bank Street through tunnels to London Eye +- 7 miles*
*Approximate Mileage total from Maranello to London eye 38 miles*

Bring PMR Radios if you have them, Channel 4!

My mobile number if anyone needs me is 07870156705


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Count me in!
For the theme, how about Christmas Lights, as i have quite a few on the front of my car I fancy showing off  :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The list of people attending are as follows:

J55TTC - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
Wak - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
Naresh - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Harrods
amiTT - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
GRE608Y - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
denTTed - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
rustyintegrale - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
CkB - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
ian222 - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Harrods
mateus75 - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
ttjay - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Harrods
kitt1972 - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
DXN - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
Morph TT QS - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
triplefan - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Harrods
HRD TT - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
ianttr - details for Canary Wharf received  - Meet @ Egham
conlechi - details for Canary Wharf received 
robokn - no details as yet
ttfastcar
SLine - no details as yet - Meet @ Egham
TTitan - no details as yet
CamV6 - Details late, will see what I can do - Meet @ Egham
B16TTC - Details late, will see what I can do - Meet @ Egham

Thanks to those that have replied so far.

If anyone else is interested you only have a couple of hours to register :!:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

p.s at Marenello's just 50 yards down from the BP in Egham is a Shell if you need V-Power.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> The list of people attending are as follows:
> 
> J55TTC
> Wak
> ...


Put me down mate but with the usual caveat. Wifey is a BA trolley dolly and if she's flying I will be too. Might as well do a trip on the enforced time off! 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Joss, you have PM, Canary Wharf is on .......


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Wak said:


> Joss, you have PM, Canary Wharf is on .......


Excellent news! 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

**Update**

Canary Wharf have provisionally allowed us entry onto the estate for the 30th December cruise 

I am now going to need car registration numbers *sent to me via PM *for all those members who will be attending.

*Canary Wharf is on however, I will need your name and registration numbers via PM, by the end of next week!!! (19th DECEMBER)*

There are some great photo opportunities at this location and I will be bringing my camera and tripod along to make the most of it. This is a great event and the more of us that attend, the better it will be!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

You have PM.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Man im soo gutted!! Would love to have made this but im away!!!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

** UPDATE 2 **

Please see original post, Everypone who wishes to attend canary wharf needs to get their name and reg number to me via PM by 19th December!!!


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello fella, I've been meaning to come along to a meet since I joined and have failed epically, but I've caught wind of this. If there's no objections to a forum newb joining, I'm up for this??

Meant to go on the uk-mkivs one of these years ago and missed it (they got the idea from Wak I think on here and a couple came long a few years back!!).

I take it it's turn up, be warm, try and have a clean TT and enjoy??

Thanks

Ck


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi mate, yes come along, the more the merrier and yeah make sure the TT is clean because they'll be loads of photo opportunities on the night! 8)


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Naresh, I'll sort out getting it cleaned just before the even... Just the thought of doing them damn wheels :? 

C


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Get me down for this, looks like a good one


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

CkB said:


> Thanks Naresh, I'll sort out getting it cleaned just before the even... Just the thought of doing them damn wheels :?
> 
> C


With all the rain today it's managed to was a lot of salt off the wheels, however that salt did give me a preview of what the gunmetal rs6's will look like.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Guys, just to let you all know Im not going to have internet access for a couple of days (until Thursday), so that will be the reason if the threads dont get updated. I will of course sort it out as soon as I can.

Thanks to everyone who have sent their details through to me, the third post of the thread is now up to date and I will update it up to the moment we leave to go on holiday.

*Please remember anyone who wishes to get into Canary Wharf has to give me their details by Thursday evening next week (18th)* as Friday is the last day I can sent the information through to Canary Wharf. Anyone who doesnt send the details through to me in time will be welcome to join us for the cruise - you just wont be allowed access to Canary Wharf.

Cheers,
Joss.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Any 'Other Marques' allowed? In previous years, we've had Paul's Boxster or Monaro, Lisa's A4 cab etc... :?:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi
I would really like to attend this, I will definately let you know by this time tomorrow

Can you PM me your Mobile Number

Cheers

Jay


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

jampott said:


> Any 'Other Marques' allowed? In previous years, we've had Paul's Boxster or Monaro, Lisa's A4 cab etc... :?:


The more the merrier I say.

I might be able to get a coule of friends with other marques as well if its all OK with everyone?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

OK wont be back until Thursday now.

Will update all the threads then


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Completely off top but ive always wanted to know what that is in your avatar!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I would love to come along to this one but sadly im on call 30th and 31st this year :x


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Joss - PM sent
Cheers
Jay


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well I havnt attended any events yet as I have only had my car 3 weeks. So I think this would be a good meet to goto to meet people in the local area.

PUT ME DOWN FOR THIS.
reg for canary warf is LG53 YUU

see you guys at egham


----------



## mateus75 (Apr 23, 2007)

I want to join that cruise.
PM sent for Canary

Thanks


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Very Interested as this is my Birthday will need to check with the wife in case 
she's wisking me off to the Big Apple :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi
I am definately attending this event,Joss I have pm'd my details
Cheers
Jay


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

PM sent, I want to come too 

Andy


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

kitt1972 said:


> Well I havnt attended any events yet


Snap so that's two of us 

C


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Cannot wait for this meet now.
I am coming up from South Wales,so please make the effort if you are free


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

14 Confirmed and a few maybe's, should be a good event, I will be forwarding the reg numbers very soon. The 3rd post on page 1 is up to date.

If anyone else wants to attend, even if you dont have a TT you are more than welcome to come along for the cruise. I have to have your details by the end of today.

A theme has not been decided, and Ive only had 1 suggestion and that was xmas lights. As xmas only rolls around once a year and due to the lack of suggestions I think we try and get some lights going on our TT's. Xmas lights or anything else light orientated will be good.

Looking forward to it already 

Joss.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

T7 BNW said:


> Completely off top but ive always wanted to know what that is in your avatar!


A clip from a foo fighters video "the pretender"

Im a big fan


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

can you put me down for this as well, pm sent, ian


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

ianttr said:


> can you put me down for this as well, pm sent, ian


Nothing recieved :?


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

pm resent (hopefully) ian


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

OK all of the names, reg numbers are going to be submitted shortly by Wak (I dont have email access). If there are any late comers we can try to get you in but it might be too late. You are welcome to come along to the cruise you just may not be able to get into CW.

The original post is now up to date.

Chat soon,
Joss.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Can I have an idea of which members are going to meet us at Maranello in Egham and who are going to see us outside Harrods please? Ill update the third post with this info as well.

Just in case someone is running late Id rather hang around for an extra 5 minutes and wait to cruise together. But if everyone is there on time we can head off to Harrods sooner if need be. Am I making sense?

Cheers,
Joss.


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

I will be meeting up in EGHAM LG53 YUU


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Harrods for me Joss
thanks
Jay


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Another for Harrods, with possibly Ian222 in company.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Go on then, count me in for this one. Been to the last 2 6r 3 three years and its always good fun! 

Look forward to seeing you ALL :wink:

I'll PM you my details for canary warf, and will meet you in Egham for the drive up.

Cheers.

Cam :wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Egham for me please! Saying that, I am not sure how to get to Egham without the TomTom, may liase with Wak and meet at his place (as I know how to get there without a map )


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Maranello for me. Will let know direct if we cannot be there. Unfortunately won't know until after Christmas.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

i'll know for sure after christmas when all the plans have come together, but after a pm from kitt it's looking like egham for me  confirm soon chap (hope that's ok!)

C


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

i'll meet you all at Egham too. Really looking forward to this now!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Egham for me too.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Harrods for me, please


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll be at Egham [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## mateus75 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll be at Egham too


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

egham for me as well, ian


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

We'll be joining at Egham.
Mervyn & Natalie


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Excellent stuff, looks like Egham is going to be pretty busy :!:

Almost looking forward to this more than Xmas!


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

Egham, well if there's room


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Fingers crossed I will be there not sure where though


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Morph TT QS said:


> Egham, well if there's room


We'll make space


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Excellent stuff, looks like Egham is going to be pretty busy :!:
> 
> Almost looking forward to this more than Xmas!


I'm with you on this one Joss!! Who needs Christmas when we've got over 30 Audi TT's cruising along! Can't wait!! 8)


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Cant wait for this meet, Even got work the morning after but oh well!

This is not one to miss people, get your names down


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys and Gals, just thought I'd mention a feature in the TomTom Sat Navs (in my 520 not sure on other models), which is the Itinerary planning option. Just incase any of us get lost along the way and/or not used to driving in central London, you can program in each destination on the London cruise as a list, and it will direct you to each stop off in turn. That way you won't be fiddling around with inputting the next destination before you set off again.

It will also help keep us together and minimise stopping off to collect anyone left behind. There were a few examples where some of us got lost last year or left behind at traffic lights whilst the leaders "got a bit trigger happy"  so this should help I reckon.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

EGHAM is a bit of a problem at the moment..... coned roadworks in front on Maranello's I suggest the BP forecourt which is in sight of Marenello's if you get there and the works are still going on.


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Is it a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig forecourt Wak?? Sounds like just a few of us will be rolling up for Egham...

Tomtom at the ready, 2way needs new batteries, and hopefully my new tub of collinite will roll in early doors tomorrow to get the TT looking how it should do!

C

PS - confirmed with Joss via PM, i'll be at Egham...


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

CkB said:


> Is it a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig forecourt Wak?? Sounds like just a few of us will be rolling up for Egham...
> 
> PS - confirmed with Joss via PM, i'll be at Egham...


16 cars meeting in the Petrol station! Need to get there early! I don't finish work in Guildford until 6pm then got to pick the mrs up and fight the traffic to meet you guys! Should be fun! :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Guys and Gals, just thought I'd mention a feature in the TomTom Sat Navs (in my 520 not sure on other models), which is the Itinerary planning option. Just incase any of us get lost along the way and/or not used to driving in central London, you can program in each destination on the London cruise as a list, and it will direct you to each stop off in turn. That way you won't be fiddling around with inputting the next destination before you set off again.
> 
> It will also help keep us together and minimise stopping off to collect anyone left behind. There were a few examples where some of us got lost last year or left behind at traffic lights whilst the leaders "got a bit trigger happy"  so this should help I reckon.


Good thinking Naresh!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Wak said:


> EGHAM is a bit of a problem at the moment..... coned roadworks in front on Maranello's I suggest the BP forecourt which is in sight of Marenello's if you get there and the works are still going on.


Thanks for the info Wak, according to the replies Ive had we are going to have the majority of people meeting us at Egham. I think we will have to see where we can park up but if Maranello is not viable and the BP garage gets filled up there is a road to the rear of the petrol station called Sweeps Lane. We should be able to get a couple of cars in there if need be.

Ill do my best to have a head count before we depart but please remember we are aiming to get there for 7 and be leaving for around 7:15. The route is described in the original post and we will take a bit of a leisurely drive to Harrods so any of you that arrive at Egham to find we have left should be able to catch us up.

See you all soon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone have a postcode for the BP garage for satnav, or an address please? Wak?

Cheers

rich


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Egham Hill Connect 
1 Egham Hill (A30),
Egham,
Surrey,
TW20 0ET


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm just heading off to Egham now. Look forward to seeing you all later.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> I'm just heading off to Egham now. Look forward to seeing you all later.


It's tomorrow night, not tonight! :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

GRE608Y said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just heading off to Egham now. Look forward to seeing you all later.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Last year I was about to drive up on New Years Eve! :lol:


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm just heading off to Egham now. Look forward to seeing you all later. 

pack a lunch and take a blanket, Wak said parkings a Problem


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Egham Hill Connect
> 1 Egham Hill (A30),
> Egham,
> Surrey,
> TW20 0ET


Thanks mate... :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, Ive just driven past maranello and the cones might do us a favour as we can park in the coned area as well as the garage. However maranello and BP are across the round about from each other.

Get there early if you dont want to be farting about trying to find a place to park!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Also...

Oxford street is going to be a royal pain in the bum traffic wise, are we all happy to see the lights or duck down the back onto Wigmore street then its easy to turn right down Regents street?

There are a few closed roads around the lloyds / gherkin area which throw a spanner in the works. Might do gherkin first then lloyds. Any thoughts on what worked last year?

I wondered if we could come back via the rotherhithe tunnel and along the south bank area up to elephant and castle then over to the eye - a bit boring scenery wise south of the river however, we get another tunnel in :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

GRE608Y said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just heading off to Egham now. Look forward to seeing you all later.
> ...


It's tradition mate. I always used to either go a day late i.e. NYE, (I missed the fact it was NYEE! :lol: ). So technically the title of the thread is incorrect. :wink:


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Where the feck did my damn post go!!

Re-wind... Joss... Scenary is better northside as you said for coming back to the wheel, also whilst the cameras are only at either end (forget which points which way), it's also narrow as hell - meet a van coming the other way and you end up breathing in to avoid the mirror tap!! 

Also re Oxford Street, I thought a huge part of it was now Bus/Taxi only and we couldn't get through (hence the route round the back on the gmap I sent)... But I'm good either way 

See you tomorrow!

C


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

at night Oxford street is open to all and we take a leisurly cruise up there to see the lights... turn left at Regents street and do a U turn..


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

See You all Tonight - Heading off soon

Cheers
Jay


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

looking forward to the drive 8)

by the way I don't have TOM TOM so dont loose me !! :lol:


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Wak said:


> at night Oxford street is open to all and we take a leisurly cruise up there to see the lights... turn left at Regents street and do a U turn..


Sweet I never knew that - U-turn, now that's gonna be *FUN* 

C


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

add me on the list!....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just been out to clean my car and all my hose system and outside taps are frozen up - still... :x

So the car has had to make do with a quick hand wash and leather off but I've no doubt the gritters will be out tonight so covered in salt by the time I get to Maranello - is there a Tony Christie song in there somewhere... :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I know i will get lost just looked back at where we are going seems difficult will have a mate with me so hope all will be good. Better get cleaning :mrgreen:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Me too all clean and ready to go


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

MIne benefitted from 10 hours of valeting yesterday


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

10 hours! i only had time for a quick hour wash


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Just finished cleaning, and now ready to go... Only got a quick wash and hoover, I think its got enough wax on it to last till next year!!! See you all before 7 at Egham... Need to find a Shell!


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Well i'm stuck here at work, counting down until 6pm when i leave!

How sad is this, I went home at lunch time to give the car a quick once over with quick detailer and tyre shine! lol!

Don't forget your cameras, tripods, walkie talkies and warm clothes! No roof down action for me tonight! 

See you all at 7pm!


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

The sun never removed the frost so it will stay dirty, don't worry I will keep out of your camera shots.
M10RPH Bob & Dawn


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I've got some bad news guys...

Just heard from Wak that he can't make it. He's been fighting a nasty headache all day and unless he shakes it off pretty damn quick he won't be coming... :? :?

I bet he's well fed up... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

cheers

Rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Roof off, check, tunes on, check

lets get ready to rumble :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Just been out to clean my car and all my hose system and outside taps are frozen up - still... :x
> 
> So the car has had to make do with a quick hand wash and leather off but I've no doubt the gritters will be out tonight so covered in salt by the time I get to Maranello - is there a Tony Christie song in there somewhere... :lol:
> 
> ...


I just got back from Coventry and got into cleaning mode straight away, finished waxing in the dark whilst chatting to Jamal (Rich I have some cash for you :wink: ), and found the wax starting to freeze so had to leave the bonnet!

See you guys outside Al Fayed's yard!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, tried to wash mine, it has frozen JBB bubbles on it with big swirls of black salt got the hose in the oven now to defrost it.

John


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Washed fine, waxed fine, server played up elsewhere, lost an hour, came back and had a nightmare getting the wax off the arse... Hopefully I've got most of it but it's not had a proper go-round-the-car-and-tidy-up-the-white-bits - because it was dark! Pants!!

I'm up for a ribbing about that though, should make Egham if not I'll catch you up for some banter on the two ways at some point!!

Leaving imminentely to meet Scott at Reigate!

C


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I've only just seen this after a prod from Rusty Rich - I'll never make it there in time now as it's a 1hr 45min drive to the meeting point and that's assuming there will be no road works, temporary speed limits or traffic :?

The car is all nice and clean and sitting on the drive with the hard top fitted too 

Have a nice time folks, I'll make sure I'm there next year


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm laid up still with a fever I've been trying to sleep off today....I'm sure it will be a fun night out.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Wak said:


> I'm laid up still with a fever I've been trying to sleep off today....I'm sure it will be a fun night out.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I'm partly glad I didn't go now as I appear to have the lurgy too!
Temperature, aching head and neck and sore throat and feeling a bit rough TBH.

I felt fine earlier this evening


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Hope the cruise goes well, too far to travel this year  .

I enjoyed last year especially just beating the Porsches to St Pauls and the end photo stop at the London Eye.










Waiting for this years photos


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Well Guys,

just got back from what was an EXCELLENT NYE Cruise! A big thanks to Joss (J55TTC) for organising this! Turnout was superb, and apart from the absolute idiot trying to run the place in TinselTown everything was good!

Although I didn't manage to grab any food in TinselTown, I found a Burger King open on the way home at Park Royal, so I am now munching on one of BK's finest.... (Ian - that would explain why I came speeding up behind you on the A40 by Denham roundabout, especially after leaving you somewhere near Marylebone at the lights...)

I would pop some photos up, but I left my camera in the car, and I can't be bothered to go out now to get it... Will sort it tomorrow...

Was great seeing everyone, old faces and new!

Have a great New Years if I don't speak to anyone...

amiTT


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, we turned heads, had a cracking laugh (well I certainly did), smoked too many cigs, couldn't help myself but laugh lots after the approach to Hyde Park Corner when the convoy all went wrong too... And I've just made it in.

More tomorrow, off to bed - I'm dead!!

C


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, really good night, enjoyed myself with some really good company. Thanks to Joss really good event and looking forward to the next. No photo's from me as I left my camera on the desk at home, anticpating some good ones up here to be stolen soon.

John


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Great turn out guys and thanks for organising it Joss, top bloke! 

Well after the initial drive from Harrods and passing each other in central london going in random opposite directions we finally caught everyone up at Tinseltown though like Amz got nothing to eat due to the prat in charge!

The rest of the cruise was great and we even picked up a few extras - Marcel included! Some great photo stops and plenty of fun including smoking an RS6 on embankment!  Think Rob got flashed through limehouse too! Great meeting up with the new faces as well, DenTTed which car was yours. Got home 30mins ago after looking for a food place but unlike Amz everything was shut!

Will try and get some photos up later today, think Rusty is still out there taking some!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

SIlver with RS6's, that was me.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thanks to Joss for organising the night 

I've not been in central london for nearly 15 years and I saw some of the old sights and some new ones.

I was knackered and with a 2.5 hour drive back to Leicester slipped off from canary wharf at midnight. 

Looking forward to all the pics that every one was taking (even at -3 degrees, lying on london concrete for the perfect angle seemed no bounds to the photo art) 

regards to all


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey all,

I had a great time, was great to put some faces to usernames, although i've forgotten most of your names already! At least you could all remember my name!

The night could've been better for me, I had to stop on the A3 on the way up there to sort my H&R adapter out as it came loose. Then another emergency fix outside the Gherkin. I'm not sure what the problem is so the wheels will be coming off tomorrow and the standard wheels will be back on until I get some wider adapters. :-(

I'll stick some pictures up tomorrow with a bit of luck

Greg


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes i think I did f***ers but it was a good night and a good turnout so thanks
to Joss for sorting it out


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome night guys big thanks to all who came. Sadly i had to leave early as i had been working all yesterday and im back at work typing now half dead!

Cant wait to see everyones pics, hopefully theres some of mine.

Thanks 
Sam


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Greg what was the issue with the spacer and what size is it?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thanks to Josh for organising a great meet around London yesterday. Good to meet some new faces too... 8) Don't think we should bother with TinselTown again - what a muppet that manager was and the food was no better than McDonalds to be honest.

It was freezing cold and finally got to bed around 3am after a fabulous drive home. I won't tell you what speed I was doing down the A21... :?

Anyway I've uploaded my pics here as I'd imagine Kev would get pissed off if I put them all on here... :wink:

http://tinyurl.com/8uw7tm

Cheers

Rich


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

A great evening even though leading the convoy was a little concerning at times. We had a fantastic time but in the end the sub zero temperatures had got to parts of me that I didnt know existed.

Im glad all of you had a good time, was nice to see some old friends again and meet the newer members too. Having organised it this year I'd be happy to do it again next.

Im out and about at the mo but will get some photos up as sooon as.

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Rich glad you had a good time. Any chance you can put a few of the photos up on the thread? I cant see them on the link on my phone


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah good night out lads get the pics up. I must admit the angel eyes are temping. 
At first it was a nightmare meeting up in central London but when we got the the shit hole of tinseltown it was alright from then on in. I think i got caught speeding going through the tunnel towards Canary????


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Oh and Rich yours photos are great lovin the ones with the stream of light through them..


----------



## kace (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks like it was a great evening, would have loved to have been there


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks Josh for organising.
Great night,have to agree Tinseltown was a dive.
Still in Canary Wharf,be back in Wales on the 2nd Jan - have a lovely New Years Eve

Thanks
Jay


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Ian, still awake then?? 

Was cracking fun as I said before and good meeting some great people... As was said last night I am *SO* crap with names it's unreal, although after all the "banter" on the 2ways (the few of us that had them) with Gregory, you won't be forgotten mate 

"Where are you?"
"In front of a TT and behind a TT"

Yes very clever.

I agree about Tinseltown that place was good purely because I needed to use some facilities, otherwise it looked crap and from the chips I saw (I think it was) Ian with later on, it looked pretty pap as well. That women looked well put out when she came out and said "OK I've got room for another 7" and I just waved my Maccies cup at her and said "No thanks, nobody else wants in now" - thanks Greg for the Maccies btw 

Joss - cracking organisation thank you mate!! I hate fronting a convoy big style as you found out when I ended up at the front of half a dozen stranded at the Tower, but hey we get there in the end... Can I suggest more two-ways next time?? They can be a life saver at times, esp for those not sure on the route and without Tom to guide them etc 

Rich - loving those photos, can't believe you were running a full 30sec exposure but it was worth it 

The rest of the photographers - can't wait to see what you guys have up your sleeves, esp Naresh and Andrew around Lloyds sweet talking the security chaps 

Otherwise, that's me done (for now) and thanks again to all of you for such a laugh 

C

PS - did anyone else actually manage to make the entire original route??  I won't be forgetting seeing TT's going every which way by the time we got to Regents Street for a long long time - it was like some comedy film 8)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, I've still got to upload my photo's yet, there were a few decent ones but others came out blurred which I think was from not using a long enough exposure time like Rich. That and I want to get a proper SLR for next time around...............if I'm still around next year that is. Rich - some amazing shots there, can I PM you my email for the jpegs of my car please?

I think someone should have have recorded the cruise on video and added a suitable soundtrack to illustrate the comedy moments when trying to keep together around Regent Street/Oxford street whilst going in opposite directions!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Hey Rich glad you had a good time. Any chance you can put a few of the photos up on the thread? I cant see them on the link on my phone


Sure mate, will add some later. Just gotta go shopping... :? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Naresh said:


> ...can I PM you my email for the jpegs of my car please?


Sure mate.  I was sooooo close to bringing a video camera but I need one of those mounts... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

SHoulda said Rich, I've got the mount (3 suction on windscreen mind, not a seat based one) but no video camera 

C


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Photos look well good-I'm in if you do this next year
cheers
jon


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Just want to thank Joss for all the effort put into this, and for being so brave leading 90% of the time. It was a real hoot.

It was great meeting old faces from the rolling road day, and new faces last night, but with 20 or so people it's not easy to meet everyone (unless you do it like speed dating) so apologies to all I didn't get to say hello to.

I'm sure we went to Tinseltown based on experiences from last year, and it's probably not the same manager, but what a knob, the only place I've ever been in that makes McDonalds look appealing

From then on it just got better and it was great being nearer the back and watching peoples reactions to a convoy of 20 TTs rolling past, especially the ones who couldn't get their phones out quick enough.

Unfortunately in a last minute rush I couldn't get the memory card to work in my good camera, so had to take the back-up camera and I would have to say they are not all that good, but I'll post some of them here and here is a link to the rest. Should anyone want anything in particular, drop me a line.

http://picasaweb.google.com/triplefan/N ... xrykdzWJM#


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind comments 

Unfortunately a few of the individual car shots came out a little blurry so I havent put them up, these are the best ones.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

J55TTC said:


>


Great to meet you last night Joss, thanks for the pic, my car looks slammed!! 8)

(love the private number plate! Good work! :lol:  :wink:

greg


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

GRE608Y said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Great photo's once again Joss, I must get myself one of these all-out SLR's! 

Here are my pics posted again, for some reason my initial post got deleted and then I couldn't get back into the site until now! :roll:

Please excuse the multiple pics of mine - got a little trigger happy!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Some great pics mate, love the last but one with you and Amit. If I could take pics like these I wouldn't feel the need for a DSLR :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

A few more


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well these are for Josh, sorry they're late mate, but the forum has been tits up for me these past few days... :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Since a blue QS turned up I am glad I didnt, I would hate my belovied QS to look "common"! :wink:

Seriously, looks like you guys had a great night - next time! 8)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Must say im upset i missed this!! Oh well, next year!! Some great shots by the way!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Naresh

can you email me the original??

not many mark 2's there on the night 










ta Andy I'll send a pm


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DXN said:


> Naresh
> 
> can you email me the original??
> 
> ...


If you click this pic, you'll get a bigger pic and yours is centre stage. Have some others of yours I'm sure... :wink: 









Cheers

Rich


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Ta rich - a rose amongst roses

8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DXN said:


> Ta rich - a rose amongst roses
> 
> 8)


Very kind of you to say so... :wink: :lol:


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> Since a blue QS turned up I am glad I didnt, I would hate my belovied QS to look "common"! :wink:
> 
> Seriously, looks like you guys had a great night - next time! 8)


Oh I dunno after a good clean then a detail disaster then a run half way around the M25, I suspect you'd have outshone me... So yeah glad you weren't there 

Definitely wouldn't want to be common muck now... 

C


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I would have had the advantage as I only live 1 mile from the CC Zone :wink:


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Fair cop - were you engaged elsewhere then chap?? It'd have been a 50mi round trip (including round London) if I'd just gone in to meet at Harrods, instead of 110+mi all round 

C


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

my Sister had been visiting me in London and I had to take her back up to Nottingham that day. Otherwise I would have been there, looked like a cool (and cold) night out.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Posted this already but here we go again

Who's car is this:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

That's Ian222's "Knight Rider". 8)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice 8)


----------

